

Tetris written (by a female hacker) in sed - nickb
http://uuner.doslash.org/forfun/sedtris.sed

======
tsetse-fly
"Please don't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
exclamation points, or _adding a parenthetical remark_ saying how great an
article is. It's implicit in submitting something that you think it's
important."

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
rms
>Tetris written in sed (This is the most important story ever!!!!)

~~~
evilneanderthal
BREAKING: TETRIS IN SED (OMFG)

------
gaika
Shell script to make it playable: <http://uuner.doslash.org/forfun/sedtris.sh>

Original post in russian - <http://uuner.livejournal.com/55238.html>

Translation:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fuuner.l...](http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fuuner.livejournal.com%2F55238.html&hl=en&ie=UTF8&sl=ru&tl=en)

Reddit is beyond repair:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/6syas/Tetris_wr...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/6syas/Tetris_written_in_sed/c04s72y)

------
jsvaughan
"by a female hacker"! you should be ashamed of yourself

~~~
dreish
For the confused who just got up, it looks like the title originally referred
to her as a "girl hacker". Right?

Or are you suggesting "female hacker" is a shameful label and that something
like "she-hacker" or "hackeress" would be preferable?

~~~
yummyfajitas
How about just "hacker"?

Even just "Tetris written in sed" would be sufficient, since it was obviously
done by a hacker.

------
aasarava
Neat. (Although, trying to read the code makes my head hurt.)

Hey, is Julia a girl, or would it be better to refer to her as a "female
hacker"? Not trying to be a troll, just thinking we should be careful about
using "girl" to refer to women, if that's the case.

~~~
iamdave
Not to discredit her, but think the title is best left gender neutral.

~~~
nickb
I think there should be more women hackers celebrated for doing something
cool. We are in a domain that's heavily dominated by males so when a woman
does something this cool, I think she might inspire other girls to do the
same. Some girl hackers today are more famous for their looks than for their
skills. Julia, the author of this, is clearly very talented.

~~~
petercooper
Is it celebratory to tokenize someone in a headline with an irrelevant
physical attribute?

Example: We're also in a domain heavily dominated by white people. Would
"Tetris written (by a black hacker) in sed" seem as celebratory to you as the
female variant?

Personally, to me neither are true celebrations, just tokenism. People,
whether women, men, black, white, whatever, don't like to be tokenized and
patronized.

~~~
ia
i agree with your point, but i look at it differently. while this tetris
script is impressive, we see feats like this a lot around the web. however,
the fact that it was written by a female makes it more interesting (note that
i did not say "more impressive"--that, to me, would be germane to the point
you're making). it is more interesting because it was accomplished by someone
not normally associated with this type of endeavor (a female). if i saw a
headline that read, "zebra wins kentucky derby!", i would think the same thing
--interesting because zebras don't usually run that race ;). zoologic
inaccuracies aside, one may argue, "a horse won the derby--the fact that it is
colored like a barcode is an irrelevant physical attribute." i would agree in
some sense, but i'd still prefer to see that the winning horse was a zebra
because hey man, a frickin zebra won the derby! that's crazy! i don't see
including that detail as being a tokenization of zebras. (tried my best not to
strawman this, but i may have gotten a bit carried away...)

~~~
Chocobean
zebras are a different species. =) <br/>I agree with you that something that
the gender doesn't usually do make things more interesting: "female peacock
wins courting championship" or "father bear raising 3 cubs discovered".
<br/>But we've had female programmers since the 20's (Jean Bartik et al): if
we had 80 years of male cub-rearing bears, 80 years of flashy female peahens,
and even 80 years of zebras racing in the Kentucky, should headlines still
"celebrate" what is a repeatedly confirmed fact of life?<br/> Perhaps a better
written title could be "Russian programmer Julia Jomantaite wrote tetris in
SED" or simply "tetris written in SED". If people don't find SED tetris
terribly exciting, why should people be excited suddenly when it's a girl?

~~~
Chocobean
(erh, sorry I'm new here: could someone kindly point me to info on how to
properly format comments? my search skills must be broken today)

~~~
ia
click "help" in your profile.

------
illicium
See also:

sed arkanoid (<http://sed.sourceforge.net/grabbag/scripts/arkanoid.sed>) sed
sokoban (<http://sed.sourceforge.net/grabbag/scripts/sokoban.sed>)

------
nickb
Too bad you can't chain commands like: "wwaaz<return>" but it's very
impressive indeed. Looking though all that sed code can give you a headache.

------
mark-t
And if you want to make it actually playable:

while (sleep .5); do xvkbd -text "\r" 2>/dev/null; done & sed -nf sedtris.sed;
pkill sleep

(Note: I tried just using echo with a pipe but couldn't get it to work. That
would naturally be a better solution. If you can get that working, let me
know.)

------
rit
Call me crazy... is there any relevance to the sex of the author?

------
slacy

      # sed -e sedtris.sed 
      sed: -e expression #1, char 11: unterminated `s' command

~~~
mark-t
You need sed -nf.

------
Tichy
Any videos?

